# Vessel PRINCESS VII - ETA Port Hueneme July 7th



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

Picked up my car yesterday and been having fun since. Dealer, I learned, still has some of my options to install. My Nisan 350z has been kicked out of the garage and been replaced with the BMW Got the Sirius Radio going, registered with BMW Assist and learned how to pair the cell phones. I have much to learn about all the features and how to use them!! Pics to come....


----------



## cbrown5294 (Jun 6, 2008)

Picked mine up yesterday....it was 2mos to the day (May26th) that I picked it up in Munich.


----------



## JimCruickshank (Jun 29, 2008)

I picked up my 535xi from Ralph Schomp BMW in Denver on Friday. It had a full tank of gas and was spotless. My rep John spent about 2 hours with us going over every button and feature on the car. He even helped us link the phone to the car and register the BMW Assist. We left the dealership and drove right into bumper to bumper rush hour traffic. I wanted to get out on the open road. We only live about 10 miles from the dealership, but had 70 miles on her before we decided to head for home. What a pleasure to drive. I love the rumble when you get into wide open throttle. I hope everyone is enjoying their new cars. I certainly am!!! Take care and drive safely.


----------

